# Antec ISK 600



## Darksaber (Aug 18, 2014)

The Antec ISK 600 aims to deliver a well-rounded feature set in a compact mini-ITX chassis to those looking for an understated, but functional chassis. Clocking in at a price point where the usual competition is present, it will be interesting to see what arguments the ISK 600 makes for you to pick it over others.

*Show full review*


----------

